#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  The 10 Best CMS Platforms to Use in 2022

## Bhavya

Are you fed up with the fact that every time you need to make a small change to your website, you have to contact a developer? It may be really frustrating to feel as if you need to be an expert developer in order to even touch your website. The good news is that many effective CMS platforms available today are very user-friendly and simple for a beginner to use with ease. Therefore, I have compiled a list of the 10 best CMS platforms that you may utilize in 2022.

1. WordPress 
2. HubSpot
3. Wix 
4. TYPO3
5. Shopify
6. Webflow
7. Joomla
8. Drupal
9. Adobe Commerce 
10. Storyblok

----------

